

People will be Sharing 1,000x Sooner than 10 years - klous
http://www.kloustin.com/people-will-be-sharing-1000x-sooner-than-10-years/

======
bluetidepro
> _"When you have a camera that automatically takes pictures every 30 seconds
> with GPS location data..."_

Who would honestly ever want a device that does something like this? Do these
types of cameras already exist?

I understand the idea of the article is probably more to promote imagination
of the ideas of how to share, but at the same time I just can't imagine a
world where everyone is sharing that much quantum aspects of their lives.

Personally, I imagine it going towards that direction then seeing some sort of
"privacy disaster events" that shake up how people see privacy. Then, after
those events, people really rethink their usage and change how/what they
share. I'm not sure what those events would be, but I imagine them being even
bigger than some of the privacy issues we have already seen as of late.

I also hope that IS what happens (it doesn't get to that much sharing),
because at the end of the day, I honestly don't care what everyone is doing
(literally) every second of the day. Or as _Sambdala_ said in another comment,
who has time to go through all of that?

~~~
tomasien
Could you imagine a time when everyone you'd basically ever met could
passively browse a catalog of over 1000 pictures of you? I couldn't
particularly imagine that day 7 years ago, but here we (or at least I) are/am.

------
tomasien
Just think about the original concept for Loopt: constant location sharing to
your friends. It's pretty difficult to quantify how much of an increase in
sharing that is over a status or two a day, but it's probably much more than
1000x any way you cut it.

It's understandable that people think Zuck is saying people will share 1000x
more on Facebook using Facebook the way Facebook currently exists, but that's
not it at all.

------
codex
There is a limit to how much people are willing to share; this is one of the
reasons we still wear clothes.

------
Sambdala
How are people going to consume all this shared content? It seems like
automatic curation of your friend's shared content is going to become a very
necessary feature.

I don't have time enough to live my own life let alone comb through 1920
photos a day from every one of my friends.

~~~
tomasien
That's addressed in the article: this is going to be an opportunity, things
that help us do that.

I think your question shows you're missing the point, but I could very likely
be wrong: the way this sharing is going to happen isn't in ways we currently
see or understand. It's going to be different.

------
teeja
I can't think of anyone I'd want to know that much about. It's more likely
that a pervasive sharing "thing" will propel many of us to re-embrace privacy
to avoid the boredom.

